

Python usage survey – now with pretty graphs and statistics - rhiever
http://www.randalolson.com/2015/01/30/python-usage-survey-2014/

======
bufordsharkley
I would have liked this a lot more with a non-trucated y-axis.

([http://dramsch.net/uploads/Axes-and-
baseline-620x620.png](http://dramsch.net/uploads/Axes-and-
baseline-620x620.png))

~~~
rhiever
Response:
[https://twitter.com/randal_olson/status/561539109014241281](https://twitter.com/randal_olson/status/561539109014241281)

